# Who is the greatest numenorean king?



## Elassar (Jun 18, 2022)

I have done a lot of research on the dates this but if anyone wants to know where I got this information from about the dates it is mostly from unfinished tales and the Tolkien gateway website. The numenoreans were the Greatest race of men ever to dwell in middle earth. Descents of the men of the edain of the first age who were gifted the island of Elenna for their courage. After hundreds of years of succes and prospering the last king, ar-pharazon, broke the rule of the valar and sailed west with the numenorean armada to attack valinor but the intervention of eru changed the shape of the world ending all numenorean life save some the faithful who escaped with elendil and those who already dwelt in middle earth. Here are a few of my favourites of the great kings and Queens of numenor:

Tar-minyatur (Elros)
Elros was the first king of numenor, the son of elwing and earendil, brother of Elrond half-elven and uncle to Arwen undomniel. After an attack on his homeland Elrond and elros were raised by the sons of feanor, Meahdros and maglor. Unlike his brother Elrond Elros chose to be a mortal man but was still gifted with a lifespan longer than any other men. Elros laid down the throne in the year 442 after ruling for 410 years and lived until he laid down his life at 500 years old.

Tar-Aldarion 

Tar aldarion was born in the year 700. He formed the guild of adventures. He became the sixth king of numenor when he succeeded his farther Tar-menaldur. His wife was erendis a numenorean of lesser status as Aldarion meaning she had a shorter lifespan. Aldarion took many many journeys to middle earth visiting elves like Gil-galad an cirdan and formed a special bond between the men of numenor and the elves of Lindon. Aldarion loved the sea and collected timber for his boats from the land of numenor against the will of his farther and wife untill he was forbidden and took timber from the lands of middle earth. He had only one child, a daughter, who was raised by Erendis after she and Aldarion split in 882. He ruled for 192 years before surrendering the sceptre to his daughter in 1075.

Tar-ancalime

Tar ancalime was the daughter and only child of Erendis Tar-Aldarion. She was the first Queen of numenor. She had the longest reighn for any monarch after Elros reighning for 205 years. She was born in the year 873. She surrendered the throne and died five years later in 1285. She married hallacar son of hallatan, a descendant of vardamir in the year 1000. After the birth of her son anarion there was strife between ancalime and hallacar. After the death of her farther in 1098 she neglected his policy's and offered no more help too Gil-galad.

Tar-palantir 

He was born in the year 3035 and ruled for 78 years untill his death in the year 3255. He repented of the ways of the king's before him and returned to the friendship of the eldar. His mother Lindore raised him in secret from his father teaching him the ways of the faithful. In his reighn he and the leader of the king's men gimilkhad had almost constant strife, but for a while the faithful had peace. He would go often to the sacred peak of meneltarma and the white tree of nimloth was given tendence and honour. Tar-palantir had no son and one daughter, Miriel who was forcefully taken as a wife by pharazon son of gimilkhad who then forced the sceptre to his own hand and took the title ar-pharazon. 

Ar-pharazon

Ar-pharazon was the last and mightiest of all the king's of numenor. His chief advisor was sauron who twisted his mind into the worship of melkor. He built a temple for the worship of melkor where there were human sacrifices of the faithful the tree of nimloth was burnt and he broke the rule of the valar and sailed west into valinor. He was born in the year 3118 and ruled for 64 years and died in the downfall in 3319 when eru destroyed numenor.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 18, 2022)

I reached the limit of how many poll choices I can use so some of the king's are missing.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 18, 2022)

The Númenóreans themselves were split into two factions at perhaps the half-way-point of the island's existence. Were you to ask any of them after this split, and you'd get extremely different answers, as you would in current politics in all countries with severely opposing parties ...


----------



## Elassar (Jun 18, 2022)

The king's men and the faithful were the different sides of numenor. The king's men later murged with easterlings and men of hard after creating port cities such as umbar and are known in the third age as black numenoreans. Black numenoreans include the mouth of sauron and herumor. Whereas the faithful are those who Aragon is related to, the king's of men like elendil and isildur who escaped the destruction of numenor.


----------



## Olorgando (Jun 18, 2022)

Elassar said:


> The king's men and the faithful were the different sides of numenor. The king's men later murged with easterlings and men of hard after creating port cities such as umbar and are known in the third age as black numenoreans. Black numenoreans include the mouth of sauron and herumor. Whereas the faithful are those who Aragon is related to, the king's of men like elendil and isildur who escaped the destruction of numenor.


Agreed. Of those you mentioned, the Mouth of Sauron and Aragorn actually come face-to-face at the Black Gate.
Their lists of "greatest Númenórean Kings" would be mutually exclusive, is my guess ...


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 18, 2022)

Tar-Palantir stands ever as one of my most cherished favorites, due most to his faithfulness and kindness in both war and peace.
Perhaps a slightly biased view, given that he restored peace and friendship with the Eldar. 

I have been rather informed of Númenórean Kings for many years, and yet it is wonderful to have many of them enclosed into one thread. 

Thank you for this.

_*Elbereth Vala Varda*_


----------



## Elassar (Jun 18, 2022)

His mother has a big part to play in creating one of the greatest rulers to flow from Tolkien's pen so a huge credit to her to


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 18, 2022)

Elassar said:


> His mother has a big part to play in creating one of the greatest rulers to flow from Tolkien's pen so a huge credit to her to


'Tis true. It seems that she very much built him into the King he was meant to become. I don't doubt that Tolkien's own mother; Mabel Tolkien, also inspired the character of Tar-Palantir's mother, who then shaped the framework for Tar-Palantir and his rule. 

A great ruler indeed.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 19, 2022)

And then there work was ruined by sauron and Ar-pharazon


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Jun 19, 2022)

Frankly speaking, I don't remember some of these rulers. I've voted for Tar-Minyatur (Elros). The decline theme is noticeable in the history of Numenor. Therefore the first king must be one of the best.


----------



## Halasían (Jun 19, 2022)

I agree with Haleth that *Elros* was the _greatest_.
I always thought *Tar Aldarion* was _one_ of the _great_ Kings of Numenor.
I _voted_ for _*Tar-Ancalimë*_ because she irritates the misogynistic sorts.


----------



## Aldarion (Jun 20, 2022)

Voted for Tar-Minastir, because he actually did something useful in fighting the Shadow but was not an absolute jerk himself. Although, by that measure, Tar-Aldarion, Tar-Palantir and a few more might also qualify.


----------



## Elassar (Jun 20, 2022)

I voted Tar-palantir but tar-minyatur, Tar-Aldarion and tar-minastir were all close seconds


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jun 20, 2022)

Elassar said:


> I voted Tar-palantir but tar-minyatur, Tar-Aldarion and tar-minastir were all close seconds


All great rulers indeed, and yet Tar-Palantir has also e'er been my foremost choice.


----------



## Rōmānus (Jul 7, 2022)

I would say Ar-Inziladûn because it is more impressive for a man to find himself while in the ashes, like one of the few folks who can engage in dharma (correct action) during the Kali Yuga, than if he were as great as he was when there were four legs of dharma in Nûmenor. However, he really did not move anything in either direction. Where the Faithful had some reprieve during his rule, most of his people still were not repentant.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 7, 2022)

Rōmānus said:


> I would say Ar-Inziladûn because it is more impressive for a man to find himself while in the ashes, like one of the few folks who can engage in dharma (correct action) during the Kali Yuga, than if he were as great as he was when there were four legs of dharma in Nûmenor. However, he really did not move anything in either direction. Where the Faithful had some reprieve during his rule, most of his people still were not repentant.


Interesting opinion... He was a great king indeed.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 8, 2022)

Rōmānus said:


> I would say Ar-Inziladûn because it is more impressive for a man to find himself while in the ashes, like one of the few folks who can engage in dharma (correct action) during the Kali Yuga, than if he were as great as he was when there were four legs of dharma in Nûmenor. However, he really did not move anything in either direction. Where the Faithful had some reprieve during his rule, most of his people still were not repentant.


Yes. Also one I have not heard too much about.


----------



## Aldarion (Jul 8, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Yes. Also one I have not heard too much about.


Ar-Inziladun is Numenorean name of Tar-Palantir, who I think is one of the most well-known kings of Numenor?


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 8, 2022)

Aldarion said:


> Ar-Inziladun is Numenorean name of Tar-Palantir, who I think is one of the most well-known kings of Numenor?


Correct you are. Tar-Palantir is very well-known. One of my favorites without doubt.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 8, 2022)

Aldarion said:


> Ar-Inziladun is Numenorean name of Tar-Palantir, who I think is one of the most well-known kings of Numenor?


Tar-palantir I know of to a goog extent, I just presumed Ar-inziladun was another king a


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Jul 8, 2022)

Elassar said:


> Tar-palantir I know of to a goog extent, I just presumed Ar-inziladun was another king a


That is understandable! Ar-Inziladun sounds very different.


----------



## Elassar (Jul 8, 2022)

Indeed


----------

